# Ventilation



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

I am in the process of building my loft. It is 8X16 8 foot in the front and 7 foot in the back and devided into 2 sections. The roof is polycarbon sheeting which lets in a lot of light. I added some ventilation holes in the front high up near the roof. In the back were I will be putting nest boxes and perches is were I am thinking of putting vents towards the floor. Being the roofing lets in a lot of light it also heats up pretty good. Would it be a problem putting the vents under the perches and nest boxes or should the vents go on the sides? I do not want to creat a draft. I added a screen door that should let some air in on warm days but it still gets very warm in there and it is not even summer yet. The loft faces west as that is the only way I could face it so the sun hits the front all day long. Also the avairy will be in the front with 2 openings for entering and exiting.There are no birds in it yet I just want to make sure it is good for them and now is the time when building. Thanks for everyone's help. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

I am guessing that by no replies that it is ok to put the vents on the same wall as the nest boxes and perches.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

I would put the vents on the opposite wall to nest bxs & the high vents . Install 2 in a loft that size 12" off the floor so no floor draft.


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info. The high wall is across from the perches and nest boxes, should I put them all on the same wall? I keep reading plenty of ventilation but no drafts. Front wall is 8 feet back wall with preches is 7 feet.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Is your loft heated? If not don't worry about drafts. Drafts only happen when there is a temp change


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks no it is not heated that puts my mind at ease. I was also thinking of adding some sort of solar fan, has anyone put one in and would they do it again?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

A draft is created when you have a heated loft and then have a window or something open to blow cold air over them. If your loft is not heated then the air is the same temp as the inside and will not be a problem. I have fans but their not solar, I don't know of any reason they wouldn't work, if their big enough for the size loft you are building. If it's not big enough you may be waisting your money.


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks shadybug I will put the vents on the high side of the loft and toward the floor on the short side. I was just worried that being under the perches i would be creating a draft. Thanks again for your input. I can not wait until the loft is finished and the birds arrive.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't agree with the fact that it is only when a loft is heated that drafts can be harmful to the birds. Cold moving air coming in on them, even if the loft is unheated would be harmful.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> I don't agree with the fact that it is only when a loft is heated that drafts can be harmful to the birds. Cold moving air coming in on them, even if the loft is unheated would be harmful.


Agree with above.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Normally, I believe they put the bottom vents on the same side as the aviary or open windows. Sometimes on the side. But moving air, should not be allowed to blow on the birds.


----------



## ironman1st (Jan 4, 2013)

With polycarbon sheeting on your roof, it will heat up your loft some what when the sun is out. I would suggest having your upper vents high and put lower intake vent near the floor to help cool the loft and keep the floor dryer. Have the lower vents so they can be closed as needed.


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

So should I put all the vents on the same wall? Thanks for everyones input. Like I said the high wall is on the aviary side and the low wall is on the perch/nestbox side.


----------



## ironman1st (Jan 4, 2013)

In a small loft, I do not think it will make any difference as long as the vents are spaced out.


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks all just want to make sure I do the right things from the beginning.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Just make sure you could made doors so you could close them when it become to windy. draft is a killer with the cold in N.Y, for anybirds , flight what type of pigeons do you have NY flights? , im from brooklyn who move out of ny 7 years ago. so i know about ny weather


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes i will be able to close off any vents I have. I do not have any birds yet as I am just finishing the loft. When I was younger I had NY Flights and Homers and Fantails just getting back into pigeons after many years 70's and early 80s. I will be looking into some white Homers this time.


----------

